# National 24hr at Mersey Roads



## Ian H (20 Jul 2021)

I was up there supporting number 40, Rimas Grigenas, at the weekend. Good result for him with 484 miles & 5th place, despite the heat. Robbie Mitchell won with 521. Chris Murray broke the women's record with a pretty incredible 490 miles. Several riders packed because of the heat, including Mike Broadwith. 
There's always a good atmosphere at this event, including this year, even with covid rules in place.
Provisional results: 
View: https://twitter.com/MerseyRoads24/status/1417124099302756357/photo/1


----------



## T4tomo (20 Jul 2021)

I do find it incredible that these "beasts" ride at over or close to 20mph average for 24 hours straight, especially in that heat. I did 100km on Sunday, considerably slower and was pretty tired, I probably did more hills though , I imagine its a pretty flat course to help keep the distances high.

 amazing feats of endurance..


----------



## matticus (20 Jul 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I do find it incredible that these "beasts" ride at over or close to 20mph average for 24 hours straight, especially in that heat. I did 100km on Sunday, considerably slower and was pretty tired, I probably did more hills though , I imagine its a pretty flat course to help keep the distances high.
> 
> amazing feats of endurance..


It's not pan-flat, more a gentle undulation. Nowhere near as fast as the quicker 10/25 courses, but faster than most interesting scenic leisure routes.

But still, that's 21.7mph* for 24h. Imagine coming back from an hour's ride and realising you couldn't keep up their speed for _just 1 hour_ :O


(My PB is more like 16mph, as you asked :P )


----------

